# Airtel 3G prices reduced !



## Sujeet (May 18, 2012)

Biggest News coming this evening 


> Bharti Airtel has slashed its 3G tariff plans, in some cases by up to 70%. The move stands to spark off a price war in the 3G segment, in an industry that is still recovering from the 2G price wars, and gradually increasing 2G voice rates from their all-time lows, with new TRAI proposals forcing matters.
> 
> *Reports indicate that Vodafone and Idea will also be cutting their 3G rates in the near future, *with different rates for each circle, depending on usage and presence. The Indian market of course, is very price sensitive, and reduced prices could really help bolster sales in lagging areas, and help it penetrate at a mass market level.
> 
> ...



*Source*

LOL 
Today itself when i went to recharge store for routine recharge The guy informed me that Airtel 3G Prices has dropped realising that i am one of the regular customer of 3G Coupons and I went freaky.

Bought 7 ,11rs Cards right away.(~80rs)

I am easily able to download around 600mb with one card(30min.)
So my 80Rs will easily allow around 4.2 GB of download .This is a dream come True

Till now i have been using 6GB Airtel 3G Plan(for my Phone) and now Prices has gone down.

Earlier I Used to get 10MB on 11 Rs Card now I can download Unlimited for 30min with same card

And Cherry on top is that my Airtel 3G Download Speed never falls below 500kb/s mark.
Cheers!!!


----------



## Minion (May 18, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*

This is not any cheap If they can provide 3GB for 250/- I would call it is cheap I think this a temporary plan to attract customer but i will make full use of it 
thanks sujeet for sharing.


----------



## masterkd (May 18, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*

wow..now my monthly 3G usage will get doubled..thanks for the news!!


----------



## Sujeet (May 18, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*

Ofcourse.

Doesnt matter if its a Trick or not by Airtel.

Read my endnotes.
This has proven damn effective for me so i am riding on it.


----------



## reddead (May 18, 2012)

Aircel effect....they just aanounced new 3g plans a while ago,IMO they are much cheaper with unlimited download limit bundeled with Fup....


----------



## theserpent (May 18, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*

Whatever..its a good move.Why not increase Broadband speeds to


----------



## Sujeet (May 18, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*

^^
You mean Cable Line Broadband.?

Lets see if something happens for that


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 18, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*

I think they have reached break even point for investment made in 3g.So now new strategy to milk max out of 3g.


----------



## theserpent (May 18, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*

Airtel has officially increased  FUP for the 499 plan.The airtel CC told me.


----------



## Sujeet (May 18, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*



serpent16 said:


> Airtel has officially increased  FUP for the 499 plan.The airtel CC told me.




So whats the new Plan(FUP).


----------



## theserpent (May 18, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*

499- 1 mbps still 25 gigs-then 256 kbps


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 18, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*

yay!!!


----------



## Sujeet (May 18, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*



serpent16 said:


> 499- 1 mbps still 25 gigs-then 256 kbps



Thats a Steal i should say!!

BTW why all these generosity on one day.?!!
I wonder if Airtel is sharpening their Knife in Dark to butcher out the _Sheeps._!!!


----------



## theserpent (May 18, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*



Sujeet said:


> Thats a Steal i should say!!
> 
> BTW why all these generosity on one day.?!!
> I wonder if Airtel is sharpening their Knife in Dark to butcher out the _Sheeps._!!!



Actually the 499 Plan was a plan that was avail 2-2.5 years ago.Then they stopped selling it.So only people who have it can benefit  it.
In 499(100 calls free to airtel nos .
But airtels realy generosity will be shown when they increase the FUP-cap Speed from 256 kbps to 512 kbp


----------



## suyash24seven (May 18, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*

on the airtel website, there's a recharge for Rs.9 which lets the user access 3G for 30 minutes. what is the speed like? i mean how much data can one download in 30 minutes? also, i can connect it to my laptop using nokia PC suite, right?

thanks


----------



## pramudit (May 18, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*

aircel is still cheaper... 198 for 1gb 3g data and then 128kbps FUP... dont know why these company dont even give 256kbps after FUP...


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 18, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*

Nice.  TFS 

Let me check Kolkata Tariff


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 18, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*



suyash24seven said:


> on the airtel website, there's a recharge for Rs.9 which lets the user access 3G for 30 minutes. what is the speed like? i mean how much data can one download in 30 minutes? also, i can connect it to my laptop using nokia PC suite, right?
> 
> thanks



4-5Mbps.

Yes, absolutely.


----------



## reddead (May 18, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*



pramudit said:


> aircel is still cheaper... 198 for 1gb 3g data and then 128kbps FUP... dont know why these company dont even give 256kbps after FUP...



thats better...also airtel is gonna charge a lot if one goes beyond the time or data.......


----------



## Sujeet (May 18, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*



suyash24seven said:


> on the airtel website, there's a recharge for Rs.9 which lets the user access 3G for 30 minutes. what is the speed like? i mean how much data can one download in 30 minutes? also, i can connect it to my laptop using nokia PC suite, right?
> 
> thanks



Read the End Notes of First Post.


----------



## suyash24seven (May 18, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*

thanks @Sujeet and @dashing.sujay for the helpful replies! 

something weird just happened. when i checked the 3G tariff for my city about a hour back, it said 30mins for Rs.9. now it's changed to 10mb  while neighbouring places, cities much smaller than mine, have the 30mins thing. 
any ideas what's going on?


----------



## Sarath (May 18, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*

This nice. My pack just expired. As an early subscriber, Rs.200 for 200MB was painful to watch, which later increased to Rs. 202 for 500MB and now this. Looks good 

I can do with just Rs.100 for 300MB this month. Finally. 

But 121 is not working anymore. Nor are the updated prices reflecting on their website.


----------



## Sujeet (May 18, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*



suyash24seven said:


> thanks @Sujeet and @dashing.sujay for the helpful replies!
> 
> something weird just happened. when i checked the 3G tariff for my city about a hour back, it said 30mins for Rs.9. now it's changed to 10mb  while neighbouring places, cities much smaller than mine, have the 30mins thing.
> any ideas what's going on?



For 9/10/11(the prices are for same plan IMO varying from one circle to other) rs you get 30min.(Cant say about your circle.)
Earlier it was 10mb.
as per NCR Tariff.

BTW those arent from Website.
I am using them so i can tell.

The site should be Updated ASAP.


----------



## suyash24seven (May 18, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*

^^ yes, thanks, i guess i should stop being so  and give it some time! 
i don't think they'll have different pricing for places 30km apart in the same circle.


----------



## coderunknown (May 18, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*

time to carry mobile charger everywhere we go


----------



## Gauravs90 (May 18, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*

i recharged with Rs 10 from airtel website and on checking from *123*12# its showing 29.29 MB. but on connecting to internet it deducted money from main balance. I was connecting on airtelgprs.com APN


----------



## Sujeet (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*

^^
Have you received The Confirmation message saying"thanx for recharging with 3g pack and blah blah".
.Happens with me.
The data balance gets credited instantly at the time of recharge but unless the message is received my Phone works at 2g even with 3g pack activated. 

Else CC.


----------



## pramudit (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*

mtnl also introduces new 3g plans...
 MTNL NEW 3G PLANS FOR DELHI CIRCLE,1GB AT Rs.41 | WORLD OF GPRS


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*

The 10 Rs for 30mins is very attractive.


----------



## theserpent (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*

1gb for 41 Thats nice Oh 1 day.But anyways 41 for 1 gb is really attractive


----------



## noob (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*

A Raja is out..happy days are back... 3G Price Cut by 70%


----------



## Sujeet (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*



noob said:


> *A Raja is out*..happy days are back... 3G Price Cut by 70%



Should i take it as a sarcasm??!!!


----------



## amjath (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*

I use vodafone 500mb+500mb [offer] = 370+ i think. But i need atleast 3gb for Rs300


----------



## KDroid (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*

Attractive Tariffs.




Sam said:


> time to carry mobile charger everywhere we go



lol true that!


----------



## amjath (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*



serpent16 said:


> 499- 1 mbps still 25 gigs-then 256 kbps



Airtel is good in giving away good package for its old customers


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*

what i want is unlimited 2g(at 15KB/s).Airtel not increasing data in 2g packs?


----------



## avichandana20000 (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*

Any knews for KOLKATA circle? The shopkeeper is still having no news of this price slash.


----------



## clmlbx (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*

I would like to have 200MB for Rs 20 with 30 days validity. if any Airtel representative listening then forward this.


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*

Airtel Introduces New Tariffs for 3G customers

new plans here


----------



## Sujeet (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*

*telecomtalk.info/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/airtel-new-3G-pack.png


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*

@sujeet thanks for uploading image directly..


----------



## thetechfreak (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*

This is amazing 

MNP time


----------



## rahulyo (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*

I recharged with Rs 10 from airtel website got the msg " U hv been successfully recharged with 1.00 .Your updated bal is 20.00 " . Not got any msg like "Thanx for recharging with 3g pack "

Is it req to activate 3g by calling or sending sms to airtel ?


----------



## Sujeet (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*

^^
Send* 3G* to *121*.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*

Not sure if this is related but check this 

A friend of mine has this on his modem, he gets unlimited download for NOTHING and speeds upto 2 Megabyte/Second (Not megabit like airtel, reliance etc advertise )..
Best part is its all free
Wish I had that


----------



## rahulyo (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*



Sujeet said:


> ^^
> Send* 3G* to *121*.



K thanx bro. Can i use 10 rs recharge more 2-3 times in a day ?


----------



## Sujeet (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*

^^
Yes.
 I have used upto  4, 10rs cards on single day.

Make sure that you dont recharge with a new card until the balance from previous card is completely exhausted.Else you will loose previous data Balance.


----------



## suyash24seven (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*

just bought a new airtel prepaid sim card. it'll be activated in 30mins, then i'll send 3G to 121 and 3G will be activated in 4 hours. after that, when i get the Rs.10 pack, i'll get 3G for 30 minutes, right? then after 30 minutes, i can again recharge with the same pack. is that right?

using postpaid since last 5 years, so kinda confused about how prepaid works these days! 

thanks


----------



## rahulyo (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*

Mine working now but Speed is not gud


----------



## d6bmg (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*

Still a bit overpriced.
70% sounds good, but not that good considering their past & present prices.


----------



## rahulyo (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*

Plan over so i recharge again but no balance reflected on account 

Got msg - " U hav consumed 1800 sec and have crossed 100% of Time Limit "


----------



## tkin (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*

Hmm, 1500/- for 10GB, dafuq??

Still too costly.


----------



## rajnusker (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*

Lol Aircel still wins by a huge margin... 70% slash and still too expensive.. for rs 999, 25gb fup with 512kbps should be given...


----------



## Minion (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*

After activating 3g I tried recharging with 9 as mentioned in karnataka circle in airtel website but getting 64kbps.

Its a joke i think.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*



avichandana20000 said:


> Any knews for KOLKATA circle? The shopkeeper is still having no news of this price slash.



Forget shops, recharge it online.


----------



## pramudit (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*

Aircel - 3G Tariffs


----------



## sc3n3l0v3r (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*

speed is not all good in Assam, Guwahati circle
getting 8-10kbps download speed..........prices are lowered as well as their services also....
in aircel i get around 100-250kbps easily .......


----------



## avichandana20000 (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Forget shops, recharge it online.



any link?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*



avichandana20000 said:


> any link?



For Prepaid : *pay.airtel.com/PrepaidOnlineRecharge/mobileRecharge.jsp

Nowadays almost all providers provide facility of Online Recharge on their site itself.


----------



## sc3n3l0v3r (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*

any idea...how to check the usages left out in 3G ??


----------



## Sujeet (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*



sc3n3l0v3r said:


> any idea...how to check the usages left out in 3G ??



*123*11#
*123*12#.
Try which works for you.


----------



## rahulyo (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*

2nd time 10 rs recharge not working


----------



## Vyom (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> For Prepaid : *pay.airtel.com/PrepaidOnlineRecharge/mobileRecharge.jsp
> 
> Nowadays almost all providers provide facility of Online Recharge on their site itself.



^^ That link states only two denominations to recharge: 50 and 100. Can't we recharge beyond that?
If not, then ICICI's system for mobile recharging is way better and secure for me!


----------



## sc3n3l0v3r (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*

*123*12#  worked for me  

thnx bro .... but dunno y mine main mins is not deducting 30mins still left & mine main bal has been deducted .....


----------



## Vyom (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*

Btw.. New rates for 3G seems inviting. But can only try once my 2G validity expires, which wont be for another 20 days


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*



Vyom said:


> ^^ That link states only two denominations to recharge: 50 and 100. Can't we recharge beyond that?
> If not, then ICICI's system for mobile recharging is way better and secure for me!



*You need to select 3G Internet Recharge*. You are viewing Validity and Talktime Recharge.

*i.imgur.com/akQpN.jpg


----------



## Sujeet (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*



sc3n3l0v3r said:


> *123*12#  worked for me
> 
> thnx bro .... But dunno y mine main mins is not deducting 30mins still left & mine main bal has been deducted .....





gauravs90 said:


> i recharged with rs 10 from airtel website and on checking from *123*12# its showing 29.29 mb. But on connecting to internet it deducted money from main balance. I was connecting on airtelgprs.com apn



^^


> *have you received the confirmation message* saying"thanx for recharging with 3g pack and blah blah".??
> .happens with me.
> The data balance gets credited instantly at the time of recharge but unless the message is received my phone works at 2g even with 3g pack activated.
> 
> Else cc.



^^^^^


----------



## sc3n3l0v3r (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*



Sujeet said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> ^^^^^




but in our *Assam* circle Rs. 8/- is the recharge I am looking for which is not showing in airtel webpage...........


----------



## Vyom (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> *You need to select 3G Internet Recharge*. You are viewing Validity and Talktime Recharge.



Oh! Ok... 

Btw.. I can see an option for a recharge of Rs. 200 for full talktime which is not available on ICICI recharge portal or even from recharge coupons, IMO  Nice!


----------



## suyash24seven (May 20, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*

sent 3G to 121, 4 hours later restarted my phone and the 3.5G logo was there. didn't receive settings, so manually put airtelgprs.com as access point name. internet is working but horrible speed! talked to the customer care fellow, he said even though 3G is activated, i'll run 2G only till i have opted for a 3G pack. so went online and purchased a Rs.10 pack (the 30mins one). didn't receive the "3G pack activated" sms, instead got a sms 4 times that said "You have been successfully recharged with 1.00"! possible explanation is that that 30 minutes pack costs Rs.9 for my city so they gave me the extra rupee as balance. hopefully will get the 3g pack activation sms soon and will get fast speed then


----------



## Sujeet (May 20, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*

Thats what the real problem is.It takes around 3-5 hrs For Airtel to process 3G Packs on number that have not been using 3g earlier.


----------



## suyash24seven (May 20, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*

^^ okay, thanks. so once it's started working properly the first time, i won't face a delay in these things?


----------



## Alok (May 20, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*

Great news ,here i gonna have 3g...


----------



## Sujeet (May 20, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*



suyash24seven said:


> ^^ okay, thanks. so once it's started working properly the first time, i won't face a delay in these things?



As soon as as you move back to a 2G Pack and then wish to activate 3G Pack again you might have to go through that once more.


----------



## suyash24seven (May 20, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*



Sujeet said:


> As soon as as you move back to a 2G Pack and then wish to activate 3G Pack again you might have to go through that once more.



oh, that seems quite unpleasant  do you know of a solution?


----------



## Revolution (May 20, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*

Still way to expensive for me.
They should convert 2G pans to 3G.
Like @98/- 2Gb 3G data with 30 days validity.....


----------



## Vyom (May 20, 2012)

Revolution said:


> Still way to expensive for me.
> They should convert 2G pans to 3G.
> Like @98/- 2Gb 3G data with 30 days validity.....



Right.
In your dreams!?


----------



## mrintech (May 20, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*

TFS 

Hope Vodafone also cuts the 3G price, as AirTel Call Charges are way too high in MP


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 20, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*

Me too waiting for Vodafone to cut 3G price.


----------



## sc3n3l0v3r (May 20, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*

here is an update - after loosing all my main bal  mine 3G was activated.
i have downloaded around 300MB in approx 20mins .........

so i am very much satisfied with it but other charges are really high in Airtel.
hopefully if Vodafone cuts down their 3G prices ....... i will be eager to move with Vodafone itself.

Also 3G is best in compared to my suxing TATA Photon+ Connection, if the network goes stable Photon + be ready ...i m kicking u too .....


----------



## Sujeet (May 20, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*

Yup.
the 10/9/8(30 min. Unlimited Download) Rs. Pack is really worth the Price for instant Hi-Speed Downloads.


----------



## pramudit (May 20, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*

i am hoping for idea to cut down 3g cost... nobody has ever used vodafone in my family or freind circle...


----------



## Sujeet (May 20, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*

^^
Vodafone's Voice and SMS service is top notch.Dunno about 3G.Have used 2G Data service though(Prices are higher IMO. ).
Better than rest in the league.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 20, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*

^^I have used their 3G (Just for testing purpose) and it works great.


----------



## Sujeet (May 20, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*

^^Well Thanx for info.


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 20, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*

well its not great everywhere...not in my place atleast.


----------



## R2K (May 20, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*

And is there a validity (time period in days) for that 10 Rs for 30mins


----------



## clmlbx (May 20, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*

^ it is 1 day I guess


----------



## Ishu Gupta (May 20, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*



Revolution said:


> Still way to expensive for me.
> They should convert 2G pans to 3G.
> Like @98/- 2Gb 3G data with 30 days validity.....


Its 149 now. 1GB for 98.


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 20, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*



Revolution said:


> Still way to expensive for me.
> They should convert 2G pans to 3G.
> Like @98/- 2Gb 3G data with 30 days validity.....



Woah! And they should pay 12,000 crore for same thing! Fair enough!


----------



## dopeknight (May 20, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*

Yay ! At last some cheaper plans for 3G.  I tried 3G once that's it cuz they were too costly and always took the 2G plans.   But now I'll find a good plan that will fit my needs. Thanks for sharing. 
By the way is there a link for all the new 3G plans available.. ?


----------



## Sujeet (May 20, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*



dashing.sujay said:


> Woah! And they should pay 12,000 crore for same thing! Fair enough!



I guess its about 3G Spectrum Auction Prices.Right????


----------



## clmlbx (May 20, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*

^^yep.. It all downgrades to that government is taking all our  money ..


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 20, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*



Sujeet said:


> I guess its about 3G Spectrum Auction Prices.Right????



Yes.



clmlbx said:


> ^^yep.. It all downgrades to that government is taking all our  money ..



Spectrum doesn't comes for 12k rs.


----------



## suyash24seven (May 20, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*

last night when i tried to activate the Rs.10 3G pack, it said i need to have internet balance less than Rs.50, even though my gprs balance was Rs.33 then. today when i tried, it said i need to have Rs.10 balance and i have Rs.0, while actually i have Rs.143 balance.

i am a new airtel user, are these hassles normal or is this because these tariffs are new and their systems might not be in place yet?


----------



## Vyom (May 20, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*

^^ Well, TBH, your post sounds a little confusing.
Anyway, all that is required is that your account should have the minimum balance required to activate the plan you need to.
For eg, if you want to activate Rs 10 plan, then your account should have minimum Rs 10.

But if you are getting such messages even if you have sufficient balance, I suppose Airtel's network might be a little screwed too, overloaded with all the sudden 3G load!


----------



## rahulyo (May 20, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*

Today i tried to activate 10 rs 3g pack , Instead of activate i got msg - 

" Your request for Rs 10 free 1800 secs plan cant be processed as ur current Free MB is more than 50 MB. You can activate any 3g pack or plan only when your free MB balance is lower 50 MB " 

WTF .

Any idea wht is this ?


----------



## suyash24seven (May 20, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*



Vyom said:


> ^^ Well, TBH, your post sounds a little confusing.
> Anyway, all that is required is that your account should have the minimum balance required to activate the plan you need to.
> For eg, if you want to activate Rs 10 plan, then your account should have minimum Rs 10.
> 
> But if you are getting such messages even if you have sufficient balance, I suppose Airtel's network might be a little screwed too, overloaded with all the sudden 3G load!



lol the situation itself is quite confusing so can't really help it!  i think you are right, i should give it some time, it should all be sorted out in a couple of days 



rahulyo said:


> Today i tried to activate 10 rs 3g pack , Instead of activate i got msg -
> 
> " Your request for Rs 10 free 1800 secs plan cant be processed as ur current Free MB is more than 50 MB. You can activate any 3g pack or plan only when your free MB balance is lower 50 MB "
> 
> ...



i believe you are supposed to have less than 50mb GPRS balance to activate a 3G pack. check your balance through *121*2#, gprs/internet balance is also displayed there, if it's more than 50mb, use some gprs so it comes down! if it's already below 50mb, like it was in my case, well can't really do anything, wait for airtel to sort this issue out. do share if you succeed in applying the 3G pack.


----------



## Sujeet (May 20, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*



rahulyo said:


> Today i tried to activate 10 rs 3g pack , Instead of activate i got msg -
> 
> " Your request for Rs 10 free 1800 secs plan cant be processed as ur current Free MB is more than 50 MB. You can activate any 3g pack or plan only when your free MB balance is lower 50 MB "
> 
> ...



Do you have any ongoing Net pack.
If yes you must have less than 50mb to activate your intended 3G Pack.


----------



## R2K (May 20, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*

Now we are gonna find more people  on Trains and buses with their eyes glue to their cell phones browsing internet ... 

When will we get to see these kinda price cut on fixed line broadband


----------



## rahulyo (May 20, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*



Sujeet said:


> Do you have any ongoing Net pack.
> If yes you must have less than 50mb to activate your intended 3G Pack.



Dont knw  I bought this card yesterday morning . How can i chk ?


----------



## Sujeet (May 20, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*



rahulyo said:


> Dont knw  I bought this card yesterday morning . How can i chk ?


for 2G data balance
*123*10#
for 3g data balance.
*123*11#
*123*12#

if your 3g data balance is above 50mb,pack wont activate .

In case your 2g balace is above 50mb,it will vanish once your 3g pack is active.


----------



## rahulyo (May 20, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*



sujeet said:


> for 2g data balance
> *123*10#
> for 3g data balance.
> *123*11#
> ...



*123*10# - 0.00 inr
*123*11# - 0.00 inr 
*123*12# - 30.00 inr

Tried 3g after saw 30.0 INR in my acc but money deducted from main bal


----------



## Sujeet (May 20, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*



rahulyo said:


> *123*10# - 0.00 inr
> *123*11# - 0.00 inr
> *123*12# - 30.00 inr
> 
> Tried 3g after saw 30.0 INR in my acc but money deducted from main bal


wait for 3g pack activation confirmation message.

Will take some time.Your issue will be sorted.
BTW the just a reminder 3G validity counter resets at 12 am midnight.
By 1 day airtel doesnt means 24hrs.It means the whole day of activation,evening ,morning all counts the same.

So in case you have recharged your card yesterday,Your 3g pack is already expired!!!


----------



## Krishna (May 20, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*

hey i also checked airtel 3G tarifs for my circle(UP EAST, Varanasi).
there is no changes in the plans except 9rs plan now gives 30 min usage..!!


----------



## suyash24seven (May 21, 2012)

on 12134, a recorded voice is saying about 3G, *"this service is currently not available due to technical upgradation"*. that means they're working on it and all the issues we've been having will hopefully be resolved soon.


----------



## Revolution (May 21, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Right.
> In your dreams!?



Yep!
May be ?
Cos this is India. 
Mera Bharat mahan ?


----------



## Dushyant Sharma (May 21, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*



serpent16 said:


> 499- 1 mbps still 25 gigs-then 256 kbps



this is very good for all airtel customers.........
coz 2g services is too low in speed. and its realy boaring...


----------



## rahulyo (May 21, 2012)

Unable to activate 10rs plan 2nd time  .I think thr is limit on it .


----------



## pramudit (May 21, 2012)

^must be network issue. sujeet used upto 4 in a day, if i'm not wrong...


----------



## suyash24seven (May 22, 2012)

what's up guys? any luck using 3G?

i tried to activate it for the umpteenth time just now and received the following message:
"Minimum Balance required to activate <plan name> is 10.0 and your current balance is 116.0. Please recharge and try again."


----------



## Sujeet (May 22, 2012)

suyash24seven said:


> what's up guys? any luck using 3G?
> 
> i tried to activate it for the umpteenth time just now and received the following message:
> "Minimum Balance required to activate <plan name> is 10.0 and your current balance is 116.0. Please recharge and try again."


Make a Call;Customer Care;In case you can dare to!



rahulyo said:


> Unable to activate 10rs plan 2nd time  .I think thr is limit on it .



Dunno.As said earlier i have used upto 4 cards on same day.


----------



## suyash24seven (May 22, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> Make a Call;Customer Care;In case you can dare to!



tried multiple times, the paid technical assistance one! nothing. either there's a lot of sudden traffic that they're unable to handle, or their 3G system has gone buggy. 12134 -> "number does not exist"! seems they're trying hard, so i'll just be patient.


----------



## rahulyo (May 22, 2012)

Yesterday tried to activate 10 rs pack 2nd time got msg - 

" Your request for Rs 10 free 1800 secs plan cant be processed as ur current Free MB is more than 50 MB. You can activate any 3g pack or plan only when your free MB balance is lower 50 MB "


----------



## pramudit (May 22, 2012)

^you need end up your previous 2g/3g pack first, then only you can recharge again...



suyash24seven said:


> tried multiple times, the paid technical assistance one! nothing. either there's a lot of sudden traffic that they're unable to handle, or their 3G system has gone buggy. 12134 -> "number does not exist"! seems they're trying hard, so i'll just be patient.



call 198


----------



## Vyom (May 22, 2012)

rahulyo said:


> Yesterday tried to activate 10 rs pack 2nd time got msg -
> 
> " Your request for Rs 10 free 1800 secs plan cant be processed as ur current Free MB is more than 50 MB. You can activate any 3g pack or plan only when your free MB balance is lower 50 MB "



So, is that so!
Then I suppose I will DO have to wait a long time for my 2G balance to get finish. Cause I surely can't exhaust about 850 MB suddenly. 



pramudit said:


> call 198



Lol, isn't that common consumer complaint number? You are advising to register a complaint just because Airtel is fighting with the sudden demand? :/


----------



## puli44 (May 22, 2012)

30 min pack is looking good ..but still i will wait for others telecos reduced tariff


----------



## ajayritik (May 22, 2012)

Guys sorry for a noob question. But if I have a phone that supports 3G. Do I need to buy a 3G SIM to avail the services. I have Airtel Postpaid connection and want to give a try for 3G.


----------



## clmlbx (May 22, 2012)

^^ just activate the 3G on your sim by sending an sms

I guess it is 3G to 121


----------



## rahulyo (May 22, 2012)

I chk no 2g pack activate on my Sim.

1St time 10 rs recharge work but if i try to recharge 2nd time, get msg -"" Your request for Rs 10 free 1800 secs plan cant be processed as ur current Free MB is more than 50 MB. You can activate any 3g pack or plan only when your free MB balance is lower 50 MB "  

WTF. 

Pls someone try to recharge 10 rs pack 2nd time .


----------



## avichandana20000 (May 22, 2012)

vodafone has reduced 3g price.
(probable)


MRP|Benefits|Validity|SMS Keyword|Type
45|150 MB|7|MI 45|Mobile Internet
100|300 MB|30|MI 100|Mobile Internet
250|1 GB|30|MI 250|Mobile Internet
450|2 GB|30|MI 450|Mobile Internet
1500|10 GB|30|MI 1500|Mobile Internet
1500|10 GB|30|MB 1500|Mobile Broadband
waiting for reliance price cut for 3g which may turn out to be a key factor.


----------



## Sujeet (May 22, 2012)

rahulyo said:


> I chk no 2g pack activate on my Sim.
> 
> 1St time 10 rs recharge work but if i try to recharge 2nd time, get msg -"" Your request for Rs 10 free 1800 secs plan cant be processed as ur current Free MB is more than 50 MB. You can activate any 3g pack or plan only when your free MB balance is lower 50 MB "
> 
> ...



Perhaps you have not used up whole 30min. of first Pack or some errors on Operators side.

As mentioned earlier i managed to use 4 pack on same day,the day of announcement of new tariff.

Cant try now,out of 3G Coverage area,for few weeks.


----------



## SahilAr (May 22, 2012)

I my circle,it is 8 rs for 30 minutes.
The usage they are mentioning for 30 minutes,is it really unlimited?I mean 4-5Mbps unlimited for 30 minutes??Without FUP??Is it true?
And can this pack be activated more than one time a day?
Suppose if i used my 30 minutes..then the pack will be expired,can i do a recharge of that same pack again?


----------



## reniarahim1 (May 22, 2012)

I think Aircel is having cheaper plans:-

Price  Validity  Type High Speed Data   Speed 	          Available on
8 	1 	Unlimited 	50MB 	Up to 3.6 Mbps 	Mobile
17 	3 	Unlimited 	100MB 	Up to 3.6 Mbps 	Mobile
37 	7 	Unlimited 	200MB 	Up to 3.6 Mbps 	Mobile
67 	15 	Unlimited 	250MB 	Up to 3.6 Mbps 	Mobile
128 	30 	Unlimited 	500MB 	Up to 3.6 Mbps 	Mobile
198 	30 	Unlimited 	1GB    	Up to 3.6 Mbps 	Mobile +Dongle
399 	30 	Unlimited 	2GB 	        Up to 3.6 Mbps 	Mobile +Dongle
697 	30 	Unlimited 	5GB 	        Up to 7.2 Mbps 	Mobile +Dongle
997 	30 	Unlimited 	10GB  	Up to 7.2 Mbps 	Mobile +Dongle

Hope they will also announce a price cit


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 22, 2012)

reniarahim1 said:


> I think Aircel is having cheaper plans:-
> 
> Price  Validity  Type High Speed Data   Speed 	          Available on
> 8 	1 	Unlimited 	50MB 	Up to 3.6 Mbps 	Mobile
> ...



aircel not available in my area! btw whats the speed after fup?


----------



## reniarahim1 (May 22, 2012)

its 128 kbps


----------



## pramudit (May 22, 2012)

aircel was first to cut price so dont expect them again....

^^^^ @vyom QoS is also a thing....


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 22, 2012)

avichandana20000 said:


> vodafone has reduced 3g price.
> (probable)
> 
> 
> ...



Great news, when this going to be online..??

I mean Vodafone website is still showing the old plans.


----------



## Sujeet (May 22, 2012)

pramudit said:


> aircel was first to cut price so dont expect them again....
> 
> ^^^^ @vyom* QoS* is also a thing....



IMO this is above all others.


----------



## reddead (May 22, 2012)

IDEA joins the party!


----------



## SahilAr (May 22, 2012)

SahilAr said:


> I my circle,it is 8 rs for 30 minutes.
> The usage they are mentioning for 30 minutes,is it really unlimited?I mean 4-5Mbps unlimited for 30 minutes??Without FUP??Is it true?
> And can this pack be activated more than one time a day?
> Suppose if i used my 30 minutes..then the pack will be expired,can i do a recharge of that same pack again?I don't have any airtel connection,do i need to buy a connection too with the dongle or the sim is separate for dongle?if i want to buy a dongle,i should buy it from airtel or not?the website says that the dongles are available in 3.6 and 7.2Mbps speeds respectively..so the speed is dependent on the sim or dongle or it is dependent on both?If it depends(solely) upon Dongle,should i opt for 14/21Mbps Dongle?



Any replies??


----------



## suyash24seven (May 22, 2012)

finally was able to get 3G under the "Rs.10 - 30 minutes" plan. the message i received for confirmation said that i'll get 7.2mbps speed, but all i got was an average speed of 80kBps (640kbps). this is weird! will try again late in the night.


----------



## Scorrel (May 22, 2012)

Got a new Airtel Card for 3G...Normal Speeds are >600KB/S
*i.imgur.com/J5fP3.png
--Satisfied++


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 23, 2012)

Scorrel said:


> Got a new Airtel Card for 3G...Normal Speeds are >600KB/S
> *i.imgur.com/J5fP3.png
> --Satisfied++



nice dude fully worth it...


----------



## suyash24seven (May 23, 2012)

Scorrel said:


> Got a new Airtel Card for 3G...Normal Speeds are >600KB/S
> *i.imgur.com/J5fP3.png
> --Satisfied++



awesome man! 
which plan? which city?


----------



## Scorrel (May 23, 2012)

suyash24seven said:


> awesome man!
> which plan? which city?


10Rs-30 min
City-Nasik,MH


----------



## suyash24seven (May 23, 2012)

Scorrel said:


> 10Rs-30 min
> City-Nasik,MH



Please tell me one thing, when you bought your sim, how much did you pay for it? Did it come with any GPRS (2G) balance?


----------



## Sujeet (May 23, 2012)

SahilAr said:


> I my circle,it is 8 rs for 30 minutes.
> The usage they are mentioning for 30 minutes,is it really unlimited?


Yes.



SahilAr said:


> ?I mean 4-5Mbps unlimited for 30 minutes??Without FUP??Is it true?


Yes.



SahilAr said:


> And can this pack be activated more than one time a day?
> Suppose if i used my 30 minutes..then the pack will be expired,can i do a recharge of that same pack again?



Yes.



suyash24seven said:


> finally was able to get 3G under the "Rs.10 - 30 minutes" plan. the message i received for confirmation said that i'll get 7.2mbps speed, but all i got was an average speed of 80kBps (640kbps). this is weird! will try again late in the night.



Restart The Phone.



suyash24seven said:


> Please tell me one thing, when you bought your sim, how much did you pay for it? Did it come with any GPRS (2G) balance?



New SIM dont comes with any 2G Pack activated nor with any 3G Packs.

Though The SIM Is enabled with *Zero Rental-Pay As You Go 2G PLAN* in the beginning.


----------



## Revolution (May 23, 2012)

30min UL 3G @Rs.10/- from Airtel with 60kBps speed no FUP ???
I can't still believe it.....


----------



## rahulyo (May 23, 2012)

Scorrel said:


> 10Rs-30 min
> City-Nasik,MH


 
Are U able to activate 10 rs plan 2nd time ? 

BTW i m also frm Nasik


----------



## sujoyp (May 23, 2012)

Even I got 300MB for Rs.103 in Idea 3G  good


----------



## Anand_Tux (May 23, 2012)

Airtel 3G 10 rs plan rocks man !!!


----------



## pramudit (May 23, 2012)

how much you people are able to download in 30min??


----------



## Sujeet (May 23, 2012)

pramudit said:


> how much you people are able to download in 30min??



for me atleast 600mb.


----------



## amit_stg (May 23, 2012)

we all are facing problem of long activation time for this pack


----------



## Scorrel (May 23, 2012)

rahulyo said:


> Are U able to activate 10 rs plan 2nd time ?
> 
> BTW i m also frm Nasik



No.....
Not able to activate 2nd time in a day....



suyash24seven said:


> Please tell me one thing, when you bought your sim, how much did you pay for it? Did it come with any GPRS (2G) balance?


I got it for Rs-50....
3G Pre-Activated & nothing came with it neither any balance nor any GPRS Bal..


----------



## tom.ken75 (May 23, 2012)

Almost all the telecom operators slashed their 3G prices.


----------



## Sujeet (May 23, 2012)

amit_stg said:


> we all are facing problem of long activation time for this pack



In case you have pre-activated 3G service on you SIM (used 3G on it earlier) then activation time for a new data pack is relatively shorter.


----------



## maverick786us (May 23, 2012)

Can someone list me the latest airtel tarrif plan for prepaid 3G?


----------



## Sujeet (May 23, 2012)

maverick786us said:


> Can someone list me the latest airtel tarrif plan for prepaid 3G?



 3G Tariff Plans, Best 3G Plans, airtel Internet 3G Packs


----------



## swiftshashi (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*



serpent16 said:


> 499- 1 mbps still 25 gigs-then 256 kbps



Guys please tell me more about this plan...I'm unable to find it anywhere..


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 23, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> for me atleast 600mb.



wat download speed do u get and do u have 7.2mbps data card...


----------



## reniarahim1 (May 23, 2012)

I think this plan is for Airtel Wired Broadband..


----------



## Aerrow (May 23, 2012)

Hey all,

Whats the minimum balance requirement (if any) to recharge this 10 rs unlimited one????

And would an easy recharge do? Or are cards available?

tried two times online, but says transaction cannot be made at this time, please try later...


----------



## Sujeet (May 23, 2012)

Aerrow said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Whats the minimum balance requirement (if any) to recharge this 10 rs unlimited one????
> 
> ...


Just Get Rs.10 easy recharge.
price may vary as per your circle.Confirm first.


----------



## Aerrow (May 23, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> Just Get Rs.10 easy recharge.
> price may vary as per your circle.Confirm first.



Brilliant... and u can do this multiple times? I see that some are complaining they cannot..?

Could you easy recharge more than once?


----------



## Sujeet (May 23, 2012)

Aerrow said:


> Brilliant... and u can do this multiple times? I see that some are complaining they cannot..?
> 
> Could you easy recharge more than once?



on the day of announcement of new plans i was able to recharge multiple times.
But now many users are complaining that its no more possible for them so take it that way.

Since then i havent. tried ...out of3G Network.


----------



## Aerrow (May 23, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> on the day of announcement of new plans i was able to recharge multiple times.
> But now many users are complaining that its no more possible for them so take it that way.
> 
> Since then i havent. tried ...out of3G Network.



Thanks mate.. willl try now..


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 24, 2012)

now reliance idea and voda have also decreased prices, now the real 3g time starts for india


----------



## sc3n3l0v3r (May 24, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> now reliance idea and voda have also decreased prices, now the real 3g time starts for india




now where you found reliance 3g plans have decreased


----------



## gameranand (May 24, 2012)

Aircel prices are down also.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 24, 2012)

sc3n3l0v3r said:


> now where you found reliance 3g plans have decreased



here you go!


----------



## sc3n3l0v3r (May 24, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Aircel prices are down also.




yup , they r first to lower the 3G prices and followed by others 



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> here you go!



but nothing is confirmed at their main website


----------



## Sujeet (May 24, 2012)

Any Reliance 3G users here.how is the service???


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 24, 2012)

bsnl prices are also down in my area quoting as festiv offer!! 8gb @14.4 mbps and 512kbps after...awesome plan it is...for rs900/month.


----------



## reddead (May 24, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> bsnl prices are also down in my area quoting as festiv offer!! 8gb @14.4 mbps and 512kbps after...awesome plan it is...for rs900/month.



reliance wired broadband offers 12mbps till 25gb and 1mbps thereafter at 999


----------



## Sujeet (May 24, 2012)

reddead said:


> reliance wired broadband offers 12mbps till 25gb and 1mbps thereafter at 999


I Think we are talking about 3G services-Wireless Mobile Broadband meant for Phones and tablets.

Still that wired plan is notewothy.


----------



## pramudit (May 24, 2012)

@reddead that is wired and pkkumarcool stated for wireless with national roaming...


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 24, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> bsnl prices are also down in my area quoting as festiv offer!! 8gb @14.4 mbps and 512kbps after...awesome plan it is...for rs900/month.



I am using it.Its not 14 mbps.Its 4mbps upto 8gb.400 free calls.


----------



## theserpent (May 24, 2012)

^^ Why not use Beam? Your from HYD


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 24, 2012)

gopi_vbboy said:


> I am using it.Its not 14 mbps.Its 4mbps upto 8gb.400 free calls.



i am talking about bsnl 3g and ur using bsnl broadband..


----------



## ajayritik (May 24, 2012)

All the prepaid guys are lucky. With Postpaid looks like need to go for the monthly plan only.
Prepaid plans look good to me.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 24, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> i am talking about bsnl 3g and ur using bsnl broadband..


Oh ok.



serpent16 said:


> ^^ Why not use Beam? Your from HYD



I saw lot of bad reviews on beam.


----------



## maverick786us (May 24, 2012)

avichandana20000 said:


> vodafone has reduced 3g price.
> (probable)
> 
> 
> ...



This is the price of Vodafone prepaid. When will the prices of Vodafone postpaid decline?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 24, 2012)

^^Still not showing up at their website.

Looks like I have to go to Vodafone Store..!!


----------



## maverick786us (May 24, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> ^^Still not showing up at their website.
> 
> Looks like I have to go to Vodafone Store..!!



My mom has vodafone post paid. Yesterday night I had a word with Vodafone customer care and they clearly said that the new scheme is not yet implemented with Post Paid connection. Although in existing scheme itself they have special value pack offer in which you get 200MB data with 100INR


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 24, 2012)

sc3n3l0v3r said:


> yup , they r first to lower the 3G prices and followed by others
> 
> 
> 
> but nothing is confirmed at their main website



a friend just did the 6gb frc so it is official


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 24, 2012)

maverick786us said:


> My mom has vodafone post paid. Yesterday night I had a word with Vodafone customer care and they clearly said that the new scheme is not yet implemented with Post Paid connection. Although in existing scheme itself they have special value pack offer in which you get 200MB data with 100INR



Lets see when this going to be made Public


----------



## ajayritik (May 24, 2012)

gopi_vbboy said:


> I saw lot of bad reviews on beam.


Avuna? 
Where?



serpent16 said:


> ^^ Why not use Beam? Your from HYD



Why only Beam there are other local providers who are giving the same plans as Beam.
Hope they remove the FUP thing or increase the limit. I'm set to 2 Mbps in two days itself from my 10 Mbps plan since limit is 30 GB.


----------



## pramudit (May 24, 2012)

idea 3g updates its website with new plans... 
only low value plan are changed, plan above 500 are still same...


----------



## alto (May 25, 2012)

Why 3G prices of Vodafone has not been lowered in Kolkata region????


----------



## amit_stg (May 25, 2012)

All these plans are still ridiculous.

In my city UP(W) i am getting following new sim since last few months (all with 1 month validity) I generally buy 3-5 new sim every month.

Airtel 2GB : Rs 220
Airtel 5GB : Rs 500

Idea 5 GB : Rs 550

Vodafone 1 GB : Rs 120

All above are new prepaid connection with bundled data valid for one month. (buying 4-5 new sim gives you discounted cost of less than Rs 100/ per gb)

eg : There is frc of Rs 202 which give 2 gb of 3g data and reseller get Rs 70 as return amount so his total cost is Rs 130 + Rs 5(sim cost) and he sells for around Rs 200/- or sometimes less.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 25, 2012)

alto said:


> Why 3G prices of Vodafone has not been lowered in Kolkata region????



Is that so..?? I was under impression that, Vodafone didn't updated the prices yet.

Lets see, will call CC and Post in twitter and facebook.

Ok called their CC, the prices have been slashed, but it's just that the site is not updated.

You can recharge the amounts posted by avichandana2000 in previous posts.

*But for Kolkata Circle the prices are little bit different as told by the CC Executive.*

42/- : 150MB : 7 Days
103/- : 300MB : 30 Days
251/- : 1GB : 30 Days
450/- : 2GB : 30 Days
1500/- : 10GB : 30 Days

Beyond Free Data : 10p/10KB


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 26, 2012)

Vodafone 3G  

*www.speedtest.net/android/186191489.png


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 26, 2012)

^Other cities people get upto 8mbps speed on Voda.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 26, 2012)

Hmm. Need to test on different places in Kolkata..!! Though this is what I'm getting right now at home


----------



## RON28 (May 27, 2012)

Im from pune...can anyone tell me the reduced 3g rates of all ISP except airtel


----------



## rajnusker (May 27, 2012)

Is there any cheaper plans in India than Aircel? I mean 3G plans with above 7mbps speeds.


----------



## tkin (May 27, 2012)

What is the cheapest 3G plan right now? From any provider? I need about 20GB. So best will be time based.


----------



## rajnusker (May 28, 2012)

I am searching for similar things.. I guess it is Aircel for 999*2...


----------



## gameranand (May 28, 2012)

tkin said:


> What is the cheapest 3G plan right now? From any provider? I need about 20GB. So best will be time based.



Place ??

I mean I do know that KOLKATA but asking if you want it for someone else.
As for Kolkata I guess MTNL would give you unlimited for 6 months in 4500INR, 1800INR for 1 month unlimited.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 28, 2012)

edited..
this time recharged from airtel website. now i got a message saying talktime 1 rs .. it got added.
now when does this snakcing start ? should i wait for another message or what?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 28, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Place ??
> 
> I mean I do know that KOLKATA but asking if you want it for someone else.
> As for Kolkata I guess MTNL would give you unlimited for 6 months in 4500INR, 1800INR for 1 month unlimited.



mtnl in cal?


----------



## Sujeet (May 28, 2012)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> edited..
> this time recharged from airtel website. now i got a message saying talktime 1 rs .. it got added.
> now when does this snakcing start ? should i wait for another message or what?



Its normal.
WAIT for the confirmation message saying 3G plan activated.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 28, 2012)

oh man, its been a long wait, no message yet. could take hours is it ? Its been 30 mins waiting already for confirm message!!


----------



## Vyom (May 28, 2012)

^^ Somebody is too impatient!  
Talk to customer care buddy!


----------



## tkin (May 28, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Place ??
> 
> I mean I do know that KOLKATA but asking if you want it for someone else.
> As for Kolkata I guess MTNL would give you unlimited for 6 months in 4500INR, 1800INR for 1 month unlimited.


Yes, kolkata and its not MTNL, its BSNL, MTNL for delhi and mumbai only.


----------



## techno (Jun 1, 2012)

Well Friends RELIANCE 3G is the best ...Signal Quality Is Far Better Than BSNL and speeds every where around 4 mbps and the plan is just made me mad 250rs rental per month with 1000MB bundled and there after an extra charge of 20p/MB...JAI HO RELIANCE BABA ROCKS HERE...


----------



## masterkd (Jun 4, 2012)

Recharged with new plan(Rs. 250 for 1 GB) after my previous plan was over(Rs. 202 for 500MB) and WTH..getting speed 0.07mbps download and 0.03mbps upload!!


----------



## Vyom (Jun 4, 2012)

masterkd said:


> Recharged with new plan(Rs. 250 for 1 GB) after my previous plan was over(Rs. 202 for 500MB) and WTH..getting speed 0.07mbps download and 0.03mbps upload!!



Have you even "Enabled" 3G from settings? :/
Btw.. just 3 days more for mine 2G to finish!!


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 4, 2012)

Is there any mnp offer for shifting into airtel?Do they still offer 1ps/sec


----------



## Vyom (Jun 4, 2012)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Is there any mnp offer for shifting into airtel?Do they still offer 1ps/sec



No lately Airtel has become 'blood suckers". Don't give calls at 1p/sec. (It's a little higher). Activate services without information. Spams by useless messages... etc.. :/


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 4, 2012)

Vyom said:


> No lately Airtel has become 'blood suckers". Don't give calls at 1p/sec. (It's a little higher). Activate services without information. Spams by useless messages... etc.. :/



thanks ...i have bsnl...but signal is weak here at my workplace for 2g and no signal for 3g...so thinking of shifting to other operator..does dnd numbers also gets spammed ?...howz vodafone?i think they dont have 3g in ap  ...thinking of experimenting with aircel


----------



## amjath (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm using 376 for Vodafone 3g for 1 GB data. Thinking to move to Airtel using MNP

May be i ll wait for few days


----------



## Vyom (Jun 4, 2012)

gopi_vbboy said:


> thanks ...i have bsnl...but signal is weak here at my workplace for 2g and no signal for 3g...so thinking of shifting to other operator..does dnd numbers also gets spammed ?...howz vodafone?i think they dont have 3g in ap  ...thinking of experimenting with aircel



No, DND numbers don't get spammed.
I can't say about other operators location specific. But Airtel is serving me well in that department. I can even talk under the basement of 10 floor high building. 
But it cost a premium. That's all.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 7, 2012)

If I am not mistaken, wasn't there a Rs 200, 1GB 3G plan?
But this screeny from *pay.airtel.com/PrepaidOnlineRecharge/mobileRecharge.jsp shows otherwise 

*i.imgur.com/WhsEs.jpg

*This article *also says about Rs 200 1 GB plan. Did Airtel increased the price?


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 7, 2012)

Hey guys how do u recharge 10/11 rs 30 mins plan?
Here the retailer says there's no e recharge or card for 10/11 rs for 3g.they only hav 103 rs or more 3g plan.But when i checked 3g plan on my mobile there is plan 11rs 30 mins .So i hav to buy 2 10 rs balance coupons which provide 6.90rs each .So, 6.90*2=13.8Rs balance in my mobile.So i activate manually on phone which works but Damage-20 rs for 11rs plan


----------



## masterkd (Jun 7, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> Hey guys how do u recharge 10/11 rs 30 mins plan?
> Here the retailer says there's no e recharge or card for 10/11 rs for 3g.they only hav 103 rs or more 3g plan.But when i checked 3g plan on my mobile there is plan 11rs 30 mins .So i hav to buy 2 10 rs balance coupons which provide 6.90rs each .So, 6.90*2=13.8Rs balance in my mobile.So i activate manually on phone which works but Damage-20 rs for 11rs plan



Recharge online
*pay.airtel.com/PrepaidOnlineRecharge/mobileRecharge.jsp



Vyom said:


> *This article *also says about Rs 200 1 GB plan. Did Airtel increased the price?



Airtel never officially announced rs. 200 1GB plan in their website!!


----------



## Vyom (Jun 7, 2012)

So I did a little Analysis. And I encountered discrepancies in the plans from various sources. 



*Free data*
||
*Denomination*
||
*Validity*

|
*On Airtel's website*
|
*On messaging 3G to 121*
|
*On calling CC at 121*
|
 30 Mins |10|11|11|1
 150 MB |45|49|45|7
 300 MB |102|99|99|30
 500 MB |202|150|#N/A|30
 1 GB |250|250|250|30
 2 GB|450|450|450|30
 4 GB|750|#N/A|#N/A|30
 10 GB |1500|1500|1500|30
As one can see there's significant differences in the plans for 500MB and also 300 and 150 MB plans. I wanted a 500MB plan.
Now I am confused! 

PS: NA means the plan is not available!
The link to online doc: *docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Avb5KHSVc5pzdFlHaXZON1N6cmtkVDNWS0xGOUZLLXc


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 7, 2012)

^Vy0m, here's your solution: (use [GS] tag)

[gs]0Avb5KHSVc5pzdFlHaXZON1N6cmtkVDNWS0xGOUZLLXc[/gs]


----------



## Vyom (Jun 7, 2012)

^^ Thanks man!

[gs]0Avb5KHSVc5pzdGI5S3VXOUViaXdmSG1YVUlHQmZsX0E[/gs]

So, can anyone throw some light on the Airtel plan issue?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 7, 2012)

Plans are mostly not applicable on pan India basis. May be its not available for your circle.

Why do you want 500mb plan, just get the 250/1GB.


----------



## rahulyo (Jun 8, 2012)

Price increase of 3g 10 rs plan . Now 17 rs for 30 mins


----------



## Minion (Jun 9, 2012)

Airtel sucks big time,even if i activate 9/- plan i get 2g speed of upto 64Kbps which sucks while Aircel rocks with 198 plan.


----------



## rosx4uj (Jun 9, 2012)

Other companies as well reduced 3G data tariffs. Its nice to hear. 3G is basically very useful for my iPad device. It makes it more comfortable to browse with highest speed. 

Cheers....


----------



## Vyom (Jun 9, 2012)

You are comparing Rs 9 plan with Rs 198 plan?? 
I am using Rs. 98 plan of 3G. And getting superb speed.


----------



## KDroid (Jun 9, 2012)

I had Idea Earlier. I used to subscribe to the Rs. 98 2G pack. And even if I used 3G, I was not charged.  But 3G used to drain my battery in 2 hours. So used it only for app downloads. Don't know if it still works now. I am on Airtel Postpaid now.


----------



## pramudit (Jun 9, 2012)

@kdroid it still works but you get 128kbps speed...


----------



## KDroid (Jun 9, 2012)

IIRC, I used to get more than 128 kbps on 2g itself. On 3G it went upto 500 kbps.


----------



## tkin (Jun 9, 2012)

KDroid said:


> IIRC, I used to get more than 128 kbps on 2g itself. On 3G it went upto *500 kbps.*


Which is very slow


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 9, 2012)

tkin said:


> Which is very slow



TRUE. I've always got more than 1 mbps on 3g. Generally around 1.5


----------



## KDroid (Jun 9, 2012)

tkin said:


> Which is very slow



Who cares as long as its free? 

But yeah, its slow. And I had conducted only 1 speed test. And I used it scarcely fearing that they may charge me heavily for using 3G.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 9, 2012)

Hey guys today i went to another shop and asked for 11rs e recharge for 30 min 3g plan.It was taked during peak time.Speed reached 2.5-3 mbps after 10pm
Awesome!  i recharged immidiately see the speed
*i.imgur.com/bB5mM.png


----------



## rahulyo (Jun 10, 2012)

Idea 3g 45 rs -120 mins validity 3 days. 

My airtel 3g speed :-

hsr remove my image . 

I getting 624-650 KBps speed in torrents ( Using Bitcomet ). N 700KBps in IDM .


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 10, 2012)

^^ rahulyo
Are u really gonna download 26 gbs??
its nice that 26 percent completed!


----------



## rahulyo (Jun 10, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> ^^ rahulyo
> Are u really gonna download 26 gbs??
> its nice that 26 percent completed!



Ya i m downloading . Now 85 % completed .


----------



## aasshhuu (Jun 10, 2012)

which1 have better 3G speed.. Vodafone or airtel..?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 10, 2012)

^^ Depends upon your area. Where do you stay..??


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 10, 2012)

rahulyo said:


> Ya i m downloading . Now 85 % completed .



Hav u downloaded this much in only 45 rs within 120 mins?


----------



## rahulyo (Jun 10, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> Hav u downloaded this much in only 45 rs within 120 mins?



Na . Airtel 3g 10 rs pack n ( Lots of sims  ).


----------



## aasshhuu (Jun 10, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> ^^ Depends upon your area. Where do you stay..??



New Delhi/NCR  Its kinda both lol


----------



## pramudit (Jun 10, 2012)

idea is giving 3.6mbps on rs 8 pack. i was able to get only ~350kBps max...


----------



## Bodhisatwa (Jun 10, 2012)

I have  samsung monte-s5620..can i use an airtel 3g or 2g sim for video calling?
Currently i am using bsnl 2g for vdo calling..
What are the call rates or monthly rates etc for an airtel 3g sim? Wil i be able to use it wid my micromax modem in my pc?
Thanks.........


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jun 10, 2012)

video call on 2G...are u sure??


----------



## Minion (Jun 10, 2012)

Vyom said:


> You are comparing Rs 9 plan with Rs 198 plan??
> I am using Rs. 98 plan of 3G. And getting superb speed.



I am still getting 2g speed with airtel after recharging with 9 activated 3g as well still 2g speed of 64kbps.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 10, 2012)

reniarahim1 said:


> video call on 2G...are u sure??



Yeah its possible..


----------



## Sujeet (Jun 10, 2012)

pramudit said:


> idea is giving 3.6mbps on rs 8 pack. i was able to get only ~350kBps max...



3.6mbps=~400kBps.avg.(not kbps)


----------



## Bodhisatwa (Jun 10, 2012)

Yeah..m sure


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jun 10, 2012)

oohh..video call through skype/other applications..i was assuming through network..


----------



## pramudit (Jun 10, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> 3.6mbps=~400kBps.avg.(not kbps)



OT- you need specs


----------



## Morpheus (Jun 10, 2012)

I have GRPS 148 pack activated on my number. Can I use this Rs 9 3G pack over it?


----------



## pramudit (Jun 10, 2012)

^yes but your 2G pack will be deactivated. also your 148 pack balance should be below 50MB....


----------



## Morpheus (Jun 10, 2012)

pramudit said:


> ^yes but your 2G pack will be deactivated. also your 148 pack balance should be below 50MB....



I guess it won't work then. I activated that plan yesterday and used a little.

PS: Nice avatar. Good old memories of Beyblade.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (Jun 12, 2012)

I am doing through network,not skype..


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 12, 2012)

Guys can someone here post me the Airtel 3G Postpaid plans. Also how do I  activate it?
I think prepaid plans are better than post paid? What do you say guys?


----------



## Vyom (Jun 12, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> I think prepaid plans are better than post paid? What do you say guys?



Depends totally on what do you mean by "better". For some prepaid plans are better since it helps keep track of his charges. Moreover, Airtel have a tendency to charge for random services. If you have prepaid, the bill won't be a shock later. 

Check post paid 3G plans of your area here:
Postpaid Plans, Postpaid Mobile Tariff, Offers for GSM Mobile: airtel


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 13, 2012)

@pramudit Gr8 what else do u want in 8rs


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 13, 2012)

porting into airtel in progress


----------



## Ruben (Jun 13, 2012)

Hey freinds,
Giving 1gb @ 250 is nt all cheap.also they reduced 70% not on vouchers but on the go charges only i.e 3p/10kb from 10p/10kb....if they reduce on vouchers then only it can be calld cheap.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 13, 2012)

@gopi_vboy
 what did you use before this ?


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 13, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> @gopi_vboy
> what did you use before this ?



bsnl.......


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 13, 2012)

gopi_vbboy said:


> bsnl.......



Man it's truly great. I don't recollect any of my recent friends/relatives having BSNL prepaid connection. Had heard wonderful things from people who fortunately/unfortunately had it.


----------



## masterkd (Jun 13, 2012)

does airtel/vodafone have any scheme to make on net calls free for 30 days or something similar??


----------



## vaibhavl (Jun 14, 2012)

Woah!!! I hope voda does the same soon............


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 14, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Man it's truly great. I don't recollect any of my recent friends/relatives having BSNL prepaid connection. Had heard wonderful things from people who fortunately/unfortunately had it.



thats why due to loopholes ,its in loss  ...bsnl has very good signal in other states except AP....anyway ..i like airtel cos it has awsome signal in AP particularly 3g..also my first sim was airtel ...it also knew its loopholes but didnt last long...

coming to mnp..as advertised...they took 25rs for porting...sim comes with are 1p/sec for any call -1year  and 6rs TT after port in..then i think rc27 for for 1year later ...  ...hopefully bsnl ports me out


----------



## Navjot Singh Saini (Jun 15, 2012)

hi. .i used airtel sim in unlocked idea netsetter 7.2Mbps huwaie with activating 11 rs. 30min. pck in rajasthan. I got confirmation msz.. . . . . .n i got *123*12# =30 inr. . . .but airtel was deducting both my 30 min. and also my main bal.. . . . .nd aftr 30 min. it is saying same that there should be less then 50mb data in my account to activate 3g plan.

hi ol. . . Aj mane bro. k 3g mobile se cnect krke 30min. chlaya. .it was gud. .mera main balance nahi kta. .toh mere unlocked idea netsettr huawei E1732 me dono bal. kyu kat te h. .30min. b or main b. .or mane netsetr k settings me wcdma only select kr rkha ta

hi ol. . . Aj mane bro. k 3g mobile se cnect krke 30min. chlaya. .it was gud. .mera main balance nahi kta. .toh mere unlocked idea netsettr huawei E1732 me dono bal. kyu kat te h. .30min. b or main b. .or mane netsetr k settings me wcdma only select kr rkha ta


----------



## Vyom (Jun 15, 2012)

Navjot Singh Saini said:


> hi. .i used airtel sim in unlocked idea netsetter 7.2Mbps huwaie with activating 11 rs. 30min. pck in rajasthan. I got confirmation msz.. . . . . .n i got *123*12# =30 inr. . . .but airtel was deducting both my 30 min. and also my main bal.. . . . .nd aftr 30 min. it is saying same that there should be less then 50mb data in my account to activate 3g plan.
> 
> hi ol. . . Aj mane bro. k 3g mobile se cnect krke 30min. chlaya. .it was gud. .mera main balance nahi kta. .toh mere unlocked idea netsettr huawei E1732 me dono bal. kyu kat te h. .30min. b or main b. .or mane netsetr k settings me wcdma only select kr rkha ta



Were you getting 3G speeds? How much balance was cut off during the 30 min? Was it justifiable according to the rates of 3p/10KB?

PS: Your Hindi is too good!


----------



## swapyworld (Jun 15, 2012)

Guys any news on laterst airtel broadband issues because i ready earlier in the topic they are offering Rs 199/- plan with FUP 25 Gb with 1 mbps and then 256 kbps....is it true?


----------



## Revolution (Jun 17, 2012)

25GB for 199 ?
Never gonna be true.....


----------



## techno (Jun 17, 2012)

Airtel 3G is just awesome but u cannot rs9 pack more than one time in one day...i purchased 2 sims and now over 1hr and spending rs18 i have downloaded 1152 MB just awesome....better to use 2 sims bcz 1gb is enough for one day.....


----------



## rish1 (Jun 17, 2012)

i tried their 11rs pack .
To tell you the truth its pretty risky affair to with cheapnes
my sim did not had any bal. 0bal .
I recharged it with 11 got 30min.
But it wont work unless bal is more than 1 rs.
So recharged it with 10 rs . Got 6 rs .
Worked fine . But i guess i used it for 31min. And after that bal was again 0.
So better keep track of time otherwise it will cost u. Speed was good though 5.9 mbps on speedtest in ncr


----------



## Morpheus (Jun 20, 2012)

rish said:


> i tried their 11rs pack .
> To tell you the truth its pretty risky affair to with cheapnes
> my sim did not had any bal. 0bal .
> I recharged it with 11 got 30min.
> ...



I used it 3-4 times with 0 balance. I just had to wait for 3-4 hours to get the message that the 30 min 3g pack has been activated.

Also, I cannot use the pack more than once within a 24 hour period. When I try to recharge online, it fails. Any solution on how to use this pack multiple times in a day?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 21, 2012)

I recharged online 2 days back 250 RS, i hv not no sh1t from them, only 1 message saying recharge, nothing after that.. .WTF is this...
the last time i recharged for 10 rs 3g pack, nothing happened... SERIOUSLY !!! I am disappointed with sh1tel


----------



## Minion (Jun 22, 2012)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> I recharged online 2 days back 250 RS, i hv not no sh1t from them, only 1 message saying recharge, nothing after that.. .WTF is this...
> the last time i recharged for 10 rs 3g pack, nothing happened... SERIOUSLY !!! I am disappointed with sh1tel



I am having same issue as yours I think it is a marketing gimmick Tried thrice but no luck.
Switched to Aircel and using 198 plan will never use airtel for this reason even if they provide free 3g


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 22, 2012)

did you call support ? I find calling airtel support a pain...


----------



## masterkd (Jun 22, 2012)

@a_k_s_h_a_y,
check your data balance using *123*11#
if it says 0..then talk to airtel CC


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 22, 2012)

Does anyone have postpaid and using Airtel 3G. How can I use these prepaid 3G plans?


----------



## masterkd (Jun 22, 2012)

^call 12134


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 22, 2012)

Stupid airtel..i never get these confirmation messages after activation...wats the use of pack when its charging from main balance...


----------



## Minion (Jun 22, 2012)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> did you call support ? I find calling airtel support a pain...



I am satisfied with Aircel now calling customer care is always pain.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 22, 2012)

Just for the record, wanted to share how to reach Customer Care (a physical person) of Airtel, since you can't reach them from 121 or 123.
Call *198*, and select option no. 5 twice. That would take you to the CC.


----------



## Pravas (Jun 22, 2012)

I think I'll be using Rs 9 for unlimited use for 30 min...



Vyom said:


> Just for the record, wanted to share how to reach Customer Care (a physical person) of Airtel, since you can't reach them from 121 or 123.
> Call *198*, and select option no. 5 twice. That would take you to the CC.



Thanks for the info...
Will refer to this from now on...


----------



## Vyom (Jun 22, 2012)

Pravas said:


> Thanks for the info...
> Will refer to this from now on...




I needed to call them since Airtel deducted Rs 45 for stupid hello tune service in evening.
Called CC, and requested them to cancel the service and refund the amount. In about 2 hours, it was refunded.

*Respect!*


----------



## Pravas (Jun 22, 2012)

Vyom said:


> I needed to call them since Airtel deducted Rs 45 for stupid hello tune service in evening.
> Called CC, and requested them to cancel the service and refund the amount. In about 2 hours, it was refunded.
> 
> *Respect!*



Yeah Airtel support is good. Even I had few problem in past but it was resolved easily.


----------



## SahilAr (Jun 23, 2012)

@Sujeet,abt that 8 rupees plan:is it available in Roaming too?
i mean if i use it in roaming,would i be charged for it?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 23, 2012)

Vyom said:


> I needed to call them since Airtel deducted Rs 45 for stupid hello tune service in evening.
> Called CC, and requested them to cancel the service and refund the amount. In about 2 hours, it was refunded.
> 
> *Respect!*



try doing this with reliance, youll sh1t in your pants


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 23, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Just for the record, wanted to share how to reach Customer Care (a physical person) of Airtel, since you can't reach them from 121 or 123.
> Call *198*, and select option no. 5 twice. That would take you to the CC.



Just drop an email to nodal officer or their twitter handle.For me 10rs 3g pack was not activated by online site.I just complained on twitter.Then one guy called in 5hrs after that and resolved it .So no need for us to call


----------



## koltanga (Jun 23, 2012)

Airtel 3G is giving 3 GB of data for 250 rupees [30 day validity]

How is the experience?

Seems more practical than the 30 min pack, which cannot be recharged more than once a day it seems

Low-cost 3G Internet plan from Airtel [Save Money on Data transfer] - AA Me, IN


----------



## ajayashish (Jun 23, 2012)

Just want to validate... I am using 3G dongle and the CC said that i need to recharge once in 90days to keep the number active.


----------



## suyash24seven (Jun 23, 2012)

i have a noob question:
if i buy a data card and use my airtel sim cards on it, will i be able to send the messages to activate various plans? everyday in case of the Rs.9 plan. is there a message sending software that comes bundled with data cards?
thanks!


----------



## mrintech (Jun 23, 2012)

Vodafone finally reduces 3G Prices: Select your Circle here | Vodafone India


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 23, 2012)

mrintech said:


> Vodafone finally reduces 3G Prices: Select your Circle here | Vodafone India



Better say Vodafone finally got time to update their site


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 23, 2012)

suyash24seven said:


> i have a noob question:
> if i buy a data card and use my airtel sim cards on it, will i be able to send the messages to activate various plans? everyday in case of the Rs.9 plan. is there a message sending software that comes bundled with data cards?
> thanks!



yes , generally huawei modems have a texting feature in their mobile partner software 
other compnies also do , nowadays


----------



## mrintech (Jun 23, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Better say Vodafone finally got time to update their site





Vodafone cuts 3G rates by up to 80% - Hindustan Times


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 23, 2012)

mrintech said:


> Vodafone finally reduces 3G Prices: Select your Circle here | Vodafone India



At last!! They are very much late, specially considering the reduction of rate by Airtel have been done some time ago.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 23, 2012)

mrintech said:


> Vodafone cuts 3G rates by up to 80% - Hindustan Times



But I'm using their 3G from last month on same tariff


----------



## sc3n3l0v3r (Jun 23, 2012)

koltanga said:


> Airtel 3G is giving 3 GB of data for 250 rupees [30 day validity]



where did you find that , 3GB data at Rs. 250/- ......
Its 1GB data @ 250/- recharge....


----------



## mrintech (Jun 24, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> But I'm using their 3G from last month on same tariff


----------



## pramudit (Jun 24, 2012)

idea pay as you go plan still sucks, they are still charging 10p/10KB.... 2p or 3p /10KB is valid only if your 3g pack usage is over and its validaity is left...


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 24, 2012)

suyash24seven said:


> i have a noob question:
> if i buy a data card and use my airtel sim cards on it, will i be able to send the messages to activate various plans? everyday in case of the Rs.9 plan. is there a message sending software that comes bundled with data cards?
> thanks!



Go for Micromax datacards, not only text, even you will be able to call from your pc using sim card. M not sure about video call.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 25, 2012)

wow telecos are on looting spree


----------



## Minion (Jun 25, 2012)

sc3n3l0v3r said:


> where did you find that , 3GB data at Rs. 250/- ......
> Its 1GB data @ 250/- recharge....



I think this is valid on new sim only.


----------



## rishitells (Jun 25, 2012)

arijitsinha said:


> Go for Micromax datacards, not only text, even you will be able to call from your pc using sim card. M not sure about video call.



Able to call? My Micromax MMX310 doesn't have the calling feature. Which dongle are you talking about?


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jun 25, 2012)

^^ My Huawei E303C datacard offers this option. You can make calls, sms, ussd. 

Huawei E303C Datacard

Using it with Aircel Connection..


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 25, 2012)

Rishabh_sharma1990 said:


> Able to call? My Micromax MMX310 doesn't have the calling feature. Which dongle are you talking about?



I think it is 353, the latest one.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 25, 2012)

so guys... airtel sms pack sucks...for rc26...200 sms for 1month...wth...any better ones...
i cud see *333#  or *555#is used for sms packs subscribtion.


----------



## dr.rdb (Jun 26, 2012)

how good is Airtel 3G in Chennai ?


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 26, 2012)

dr.rdb said:


> how good is Airtel 3G in Chennai ?



Its pretty fast.. but depends where you resides. I saw sometimes, that in some region airtel signal quality is very poor, so for that net speed will also suffer.


----------



## rishitells (Jun 26, 2012)

reniarahim1 said:


> ^^ My Huawei E303C datacard offers this option. You can make calls, sms, ussd.
> 
> Huawei E303C Datacard
> 
> Using it with Aircel Connection..



Thanks for the info. I currently have Micromax MMX310G, which limits me to 3.6 MBPS. 
I want to purchase a new data card, should I go for Micromax Latest 353G? 
Or This Huawei E303C Datacard?
I will use the datacard in Ubuntu, too. Which would be the better option? Thanks in advance.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jun 26, 2012)

Not sure about ubuntu support. This card supports speed upto 7.2 Mbps.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 26, 2012)

Rishabh_sharma1990 said:


> Thanks for the info. I currently have Micromax MMX310G, which limits me to 3.6 MBPS.
> I want to purchase a new data card, should I go for Micromax Latest 353G?
> Or This Huawei E303C Datacard?
> I will use the datacard in Ubuntu, too. Which would be the better option? Thanks in advance.



..... well.. in my home i have two datacards, 310 and 353.. I tried using the 353G's micromax dialler software with 310G datacard plugged in. In that case, i was able to make call , but no sound was coming for me. You can try the 353g dialler with your datacard. If it works, no need to spent extra bucks....


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 26, 2012)

reniarahim1 said:


> Not sure about ubuntu support. This card supports speed *upto *7.2 Mbps.



That word is really mystery.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jun 26, 2012)

From the product specs:

Connectivity Speed
HSDPA: 	7.2 Mbps DL


----------



## technumo (Jun 29, 2012)

I think Tata Docomo has the best 3G plan with 219 talktime and 1 gb for 1 month data for 250 rupees recharge...


----------



## Vyom (Aug 7, 2012)

I visited this online recharge page today, and discovered that there's a new plan:
Plan Cost:  Rs. 151 with 500 MB 2G and 500 MB 3G Browsing valid for 30 days! 

Anyone used it? Does that mean we get 1GB data at Rs 151, from which we can use 500MB in 3G?!! Cause if it's true this would be a really good plan!


----------



## reniarahim1 (Aug 7, 2012)

But this plan really screwed up the call plans. I had activated 1p/2sec plan for 3 months and after i recharged for the 3G combo plan, the call charges was changed to 1.20 ps/sec. So be careful if you have some call plans activated.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Aug 7, 2012)

i am on airtel 3g...but am not charged 3p/10kb? any sms to be sent?


----------



## Vyom (Aug 7, 2012)

reniarahim1 said:


> But this plan really screwed up the call plans. I had activated 1p/2sec plan for 3 months and after i recharged for the 3G combo plan, the call charges was changed to 1.20 ps/sec. So be careful if you have some call plans activated.



Well, currently my calls cost 1.5p per sec. 
So I am going forward for this plan. After then maybe I can try recharging with a small amount from a local recharge shop to lower the call rates.


----------



## NitroZ (Aug 7, 2012)

I am of India Origin lived in India for past 5-7 years and let me tell you it came as a shock to me when 256 KB was characterized as Broadband 

3g Is a really old technology regardless how low prices go Internet in India will never reach standards of Developed world . WHY ??

Broadband Internet best described with this analogy Car travels at 200 KM/H but can only do so for 50 KM 

3G has been packaged as revolutionary and fresh but its in  fact ancient by tech standards 

With FUP and Quota system even if he speed is 10 MBps it can hardly be used for more than a few hours


----------



## chrisnor4518 (Aug 8, 2012)

Not only Airtel 3G prices reduced but also all the telecom vendors are reduced their 3G prices.


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 9, 2012)

NitroZ said:


> I am of India Origin lived in India for past 5-7 years and let me tell you it came as a shock to me when 256 KB was characterized as Broadband
> 
> 3g Is a really old technology regardless how low prices go Internet in India will never reach standards of Developed world . WHY ??
> 
> ...



I had a nokia 6630 back in 2004 having 3G feature , unfortunately I was only able to use it after 6 years. Thats a real shame.!!
Infact 3-4 years back they were struggling to implement EDGE/2.5g in certain areas , leave the 3g.


----------



## nr_think (Aug 10, 2012)

koltanga said:


> Seems more practical than the 30 min pack, which cannot be recharged more than once a day it seems




Is it TRUE ? We cant use more than ONCE per day ?


----------



## nr_think (Aug 10, 2012)

Sent 3G to 121 ... got  "We are unable to process your request, please try again later"


----------



## Vyom (Aug 10, 2012)

Update:
I recharged with Rs. 151, 500 MB 2G and 500 MB 3G Browsing (valid for 30 days) plan.

But I am getting 2G speeds on both 2G and 3G. I did use to get 3G speeds on "Only 3G" plans. So I suspect their is some problem on Airtel's end.

After I talked to the CC, they recommended me to change network manually to UMTS to get 3G speeds. But I can't due to a possible bug on my Android's ROM. I will update after I change to another ROM.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Aug 11, 2012)

don't know about airtel but in idea we can recharge no. of times 30 min pack


----------



## sachin1 (Aug 11, 2012)

*Re: Airte 3G Price Cut by 70%!!!!*

Hi Guys,

          3gb for250 is not cheap price of airtel , further if price going down 200 then u can tell this is cheap n best price (i think)


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Aug 11, 2012)

If you are in Mumbai and delhi ,then weekly recharge of Rs 76 gives 1 GB of data from MTNL


----------



## myzoneajay (Aug 12, 2012)

they are so not cheap even now..........


----------

